# Jeromes Creek 4/29/07



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

DROVE DOWN YESTERDAY MORNING AND HOOKED UP WITH LIPYOUROWN FOR A LITTLE STRIPER :fishing:. WE GOT THE BOAT ON THE WATER ABOUT 11 AND HEADED OUT TO TRY OUR LUCK. WEATHER WAS GOOD JUST A LITTLE BREEZE. THE WATER WAS CHOPPY AT FIRST BUT BY MID AFTERNOON IT WAS CALM. WE DIDNT HAVE ANY HITS UNTIL ABOUT 2:30 WHICH I LANDED A 33" PRIZE MUCH TO MY DELIGHT. 2O MINUTES LATER WE HEAR THE LINE GOING OUT HARD AND FAST. MATT JUMPS ON HIM AND THE FIGHT WAS ON. WHEN ALL WAS SAID AND DONE HE HAD LANDED A 40+ FISH THAT HE RELEASED. WE THEN SET BACK UP AND STARTED AGAIN. NOT LONG AFTER THAT WE GOT ANOTHER 34" AND LET HER GO TOO BEFORE WE WRAPPED UP FOR THE DAY. ALL IN ALL WAS A GREAT DAY. THANKS AGAIN MATT FOR THE :fishing:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Great day Dingo-man and LYO!!! Love that area!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

its really great to hear that there is still guys releasing big fish, congrats on the fish, hope u guys catch them again next year when they get 50+


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Yea man it was a great time. I'll chime in with a recap an pics later this week. Glad we didn't have to go with Huntsman to the Jenny Craig clinic. Or did he have to get his nails done again?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

And you didn't call me  I thought we was friends...:redface:


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice report guys!


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Pictures*

Please See Gallery :d


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The V pattern works everytime!*

I'll bet rosebud got the fish on that lucky rod in the middle.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Well, no that white rod was the lucky one last week. Nice rig you ain't getting back, it's a man rule I'll explain later. The V pattern has been modified to a reverse V cause of the number of lines and I think schools actually swim in the backward V. FYI, Mandigo and I did well on the dreaded umbrellas this time and not the bucktails up top. I guess it is getting a bit warmer down there or something.

I would have invited you CT but Hat gave me specific instructions to only let you go when he was on board so he could enjoy your tender hands again. Yall take that suntan lotion thing way too seriously...I mean last time we were night fishing and yall still needed it.

There weren't many boats out at all this time. Not many birds anywhere except at the marina:

It appears a group of Osprey have built multiple nests right next to each other on a cell tower so they can repel the bald eagles that are like pirates of the wild. When I got to the marina we saw the biggest gobbler you have ever seen strutting around...then on the way home I saw a hen too. 

Not as much bait out there this time and the water was more stained yet there were less trees floating etc. Only bad thing was just West of B70 (famous fishing spot for boaters) someone hand strung about 80 crab pots right in the shipping channel. They were all white. They could have been crab pots but they were perfectly spaced so I'm thinking it was a gill net where oh 50+% of the worlds striper population swims by. Ruins your pattern / coarse too.

Mandigo was a good helmsmen but a better fisherman. Got them two fish in with no tangles and despite my errors, he had a clean release on his 2nd fish as I did on my only one. No nets no bogas no nothing. We had a great day. Course I was late meeting him but as usual we were the last out and returned with the pack smiling.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Matt, how come I don't get an invite?!?! One thing though, my hands aren't tender like CT's...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> Yea man it was a great time. I'll chime in with a recap an pics later this week. Glad we didn't have to go with Huntsman to the Jenny Craig clinic. Or did he have to get his nails done again?



Woo Hooo..trying to jone on a brotha i see how it is and Hat says it best there rosey... Anyways, Jenny wasn't home cuz she was out get'n her nails done but she did get a wax on dat arse... LOL... Anyways, great trip and even better releases. You know it's a good day when you can release a few for the next time... make sure them tanning girls take it e-z out in that sun whenever you get em out again..


----------

